# Posted last week and promised a pic!



## Floss25 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

What a beautiful pair


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Awwww gorgeous


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Would say there was Lakeland Terrier in there .. my Badger is Cocker Spaniel x Lakeland Terrier.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Cute and shy duo, what are their ages?


----------

